# Has anyone known of an 11 day test?



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi ladies

I've been told to do preg test on day 11 after transfer..doesn't seem right to me?

Any advice on this would be very much appreciated..I had a 5 day transfer 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi CMJ - my clinic has always erred on the cautious side and advised for late testing, but yours should be reliable on day 11.  You'll be 11DP5DT - the numbers add up to 16...even if you had been a 3 day transfer (DT) the numbers would add up to 14 and should still be reliable.  Good luck! x


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

One of the clinics I've cycled at does an 11dp5dt test.


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks very much... Think I will do 2 tests just in case  xxx


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Hiya,

I had a 5 day transfer and my OTD is 11 days as well. Hope this helps. 

Xx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks very much dancingdreamer..... Good luck..when's your otd? Mine is Sat ...I'm so scared !! I haven't tested early as too scared too!!! Xxx


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey CMJ! My OTD is Friday. I haven't tested early either. I'm so nervous!

Good luck 

Xxx


----------

